# we want to hand tame these lovely 8 week old baby Cockatiels should we separate them?



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

We just got these babies, we saw them and just had to have them, they are a gorgeous colour (white face/pearl).

They are from the same nest (brother and sister or whatever)

Is it better that we separate them so they bond with us? They are very close to each other and may become distressed if we separate them but on the other hand they may not bond with us if we keep them together.

Being only 8 weeks old they should hand tame ok but they are aviary bred and quite shy when we approach the cage and peck quite hard if handled (which was necessary to transfer them to the new cage when we bought them)
My son tamed a 12 week old cockatiel in a couple of hours by just holding him in a towel but we were very lucky.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I would keep them together myself. I find that cockatiels can be very easy to handle regardless of whether or not they're kept as a couple, flock etc. I recommend clicker and target training with them. It's more of a mutual bond you make, you don't want to dominate them. As they're young, I think you'll make progress with them considerably fast as they're still learning the ways of the world at the moment


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

The one on the left in the photo (we assume to be a girl) has been sitting on my wife's shoulder for 2 hours while she watches TV, it has been cuddling up to her neck and face 

But the one on the right (we assume to be a male...the brother) is in the room but staying to himself and just sitting in the corner watching with 'bemusement' his 'sister bird' cuddle up to my wife. If I try and approach the male he retreats and doesn't want to be handled so I won't rush things, instead I will let him get used to the new environment.

My wife absolutely adores the hen bird sitting on her shoulder and has named her 'Annabel', we will not separate the two siblings


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your tiels are very cute.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

That is so sweet. Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

muso said:


> We just got these babies, we saw them and just had to have them, they are a gorgeous colour (white face/pearl).
> 
> They are from the same nest (brother and sister or whatever)
> 
> ...





sunnysmom said:


> Your tiels are very cute.


Agreed 100%! They are adorable.


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

The hen is fine and steps up no worries, but the male is quite timid and flaps it's wings and pecks if you try to get him to step up onto your finger, need more time with him.


----------

